# 2920cms when the limit is 2900cms



## 100547 (Aug 15, 2006)

hi all,recently booked a trip back to the uk with speed ferries,the weight limit is 3.5 tons and height of 2.900mts went out and measured the van at what i thought was 2.9,then the other day just double checking everything before we set of on sunday and the van is 2.920 perhaps it has grown in the heat, i havent filled up with water yet but dont think that will give me 2 centimeters,also could let some air out of the tyres,or should i be ok and risk just turning up?has anybody used speed ferries with a ford transit based rimor kat 3.any advice welcome thanks astra.



graham


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps it wasn't the van that had changed but how you measured it.

As a matter of interest, how did you measure the height?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

To measure a van I think would be a two man job to do it properly.One holding a spirit level at the highest point and one on the tape measure.Job done!


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Hi graham, the answer to your question is, 2cm probably will not make any difference, and with water in and you in, it could reduce the height slightly.

Ralph


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

astra said:


> ................,or should i be ok and risk just turning up?..
> .
> graham


Definately!  There's no way that the ferry co would cut it THAT fine on the limit. You could _probably_ add almost a foot to the quoted max and still be OK. Just think of the amount of movenment a motorhome has on its suspension and imagine the damage/claims there would be if the waves were rough and the van was boucing about. It'd cost em thousands!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

astra said:


> hi all,recently booked a trip back to the uk with speed ferries,the weight limit is 3.5 tons and height of 2.900mts went out and measured the van at what i thought was 2.9,then the other day just double checking everything before we set of on sunday and the van is 2.920 perhaps it has grown in the heat, i havent filled up with water yet but dont think that will give me 2 centimeters,also could let some air out of the tyres,or should i be ok and risk just turning up?has anybody used speed ferries with a ford transit based rimor kat 3.any advice welcome thanks astra.
> graham


Graham,

Do you realise there is a 2 metre width restriction with Speedferries.

We just manage it with our panel van conversion and that is just over the 2 metre restriction but they let it go, if you have a coach built you stand no chance.

Don.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Speedferries*

Hi

I am in agreement with Don about the width of the motorhome. As far as I am aware, the "new" vessel is not yet operating on the Eastern Channel and as such the limits if weight, width etc are still in force.

Russell


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I contacted speedferries a couple of weeks ago by phone and asked if the "new ferry" would take m/h's and they said they have no immediate intentions of changing their existing policy on height and width.

So in my opinion your coach built would not be acceptable.

Bob


----------



## 100547 (Aug 15, 2006)

hi all, thanks for all your valuble input especially DonMadge and the others who pointed out speed ferries width restriction. what a plonker i was so impressed with the price did'nt notice that,have now rebooked with seafrance(lost my money with speed ferries my own fault) glad i decided to post prior to turning up and hoping. thanks again chaps. astra



graham


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Graham,

Look on the bright side. They almost certainly would not have let you on with a coachbuilt, but if they did, I was on the 2.9m height limit (they measured me with a gallows inverted L wooden stand), and having done it, I would not have voluntarily done it if I was even 2cm over .....

Dave


----------



## dusty (May 27, 2005)

Hi Graham,
They agreed to take my Hymer "A" class last year which is in fact just over 3m but told me that I would have to go on last and back on. I said thanks for the offer and declined. Having just used them for a return car journey I was pleased that I had. It is very tight in there.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

astra said:


> ...........,have now rebooked with seafrance(lost my money with speed ferries my own fault)
> graham


Graham

Did you remember to use the subscriber discount code with Sea France?


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

autostratus said:


> astra said:
> 
> 
> > ...........,have now rebooked with seafrance(lost my money with speed ferries my own fault)
> ...


What is the subscriber discount code with Sea France?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

autostratus said:


> astra said:
> 
> 
> > ...........,have now rebooked with seafrance(lost my money with speed ferries my own fault)
> ...


Gillian,

The last time I tried using the discount code it worked out more than the cheap fares offered on line.

It seems the discount is on the full fares so more often than not you can get it cheaper on line.

Unless it has changed since last year of course.

Don


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

I used the discount code for Seafrance for a trip in a couple of weeks time and it worked fine.
I did do some other price comparisons to check it first. Perhaps it depends when you book.


----------

